# Multipochette saffiano color transfer?



## starbuxlover

Hi everyone! The Prada multipochette in saffiano leather has finally made its way to my wish list. Quick question. Does anyone know if the white or the beige one has issues with color transfer? I'm choosing between the two colors and any input would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## luxurylover7

starbuxlover said:


> Hi everyone! The Prada multipochette in saffiano leather has finally made its way to my wish list. Quick question. Does anyone know if the white or the beige one has issues with color transfer? I'm choosing between the two colors and any input would be appreciated. Thank you!



I've had the beige in nylon and returned it because the beige strap already looked as though it was used. And by used, it didn't look as nude. It looked as though it was starting to grey. Which is why I'm leaning more towards black bc I personally prefer my bags to be carefree. The beige is gorgeous though!


----------



## starbuxlover

luxurylover7 said:


> I've had the beige in nylon and returned it because the beige strap already looked as though it was used. And by used, it didn't look as nude. It looked as though it was starting to grey. Which is why I'm leaning more towards black bc I personally prefer my bags to be carefree. The beige is gorgeous though!


Oooh thank you for this! The black is gorgeous, too! That black and gold hardware combo is to die for. But I'm just looking to mix my collection up since I already have the saffiano galleria bag in black so a change in color would be nice.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## MissAnnaMarie

I have the Prada re edition in saffiano ninfea so it’s a light pink nude. Haven’t seen any color transfer and praying it won’t happen! Worried about the fabric strap though


----------



## mc79638

Do u have a pic of the ninfea vs beige


----------



## MissAnnaMarie

mc79638 said:


> Do u have a pic of the ninfea vs beige



heres my re edition in ninfea. The other name for it is water Lily. It’s def more pink in certain lights and more nudish other times


----------



## mc79638

Thanks


----------



## moonlily

MissAnnaMarie said:


> heres my re edition in ninfea. The other name for it is water Lily. It’s def more pink in certain lights and more nudish other times


hi sorry for bumping old thread, how do you know the other name for ninfea is water lily?


----------

